# 2-4-2t lyn



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

could anyone tell me what scale the Bachmann Lyn is? Would the loco look appropriately sized pulling LGB coaches? I don't want to buy something that doesn't look good with these coaches


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

What scale are your LGB coaches? 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe they are 1:22.5. The cars are the enclosed platform D&RGW coaches.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

The new 2-4-2T is 1:20.3


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 24 Sep 2012 09:00 PM 
The new 2-4-2T is 1:20.3 

If this is true, they must have worked on the old moulds. The edition from the Nienties scaled out to 1 : 24, more or less. It was avery poor runner, so probably not many survived. 

[url="


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Fritz that picture helps. I know Bachmann has them as 1:20.3 but I have heard they scale more towards 1:22.5. The LGB coaches are closer toward 1:24. I think I am leaning towards a LGB Forney, the lyn looks neat but looks a little smaller for the cars.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

he lyn looks neat but looks a little smaller for the cars. 
It was a very small engine. Check out the full-size guys with the prototype.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the original _Coal Creek #3_ version and the size works out pretty well to 1:22.5 so it doesn't look bad in front of LGB or Bachmann coaches. Sizewise, the _original_ Lyn and Coal Creek #3 were scaled to 1:22.5 and the mouldings haven't changed overall! The gearing of the Lyn was too high and was changed on the Coal Creek version. Also, the detailing of Lyn was more sparse than on the American styled loco. Historical note: These engines were billed as the first _Spectrum _engines!I know because I have the box with the _Spectrum _label on it! One point of disagreement with Fritz (or perhaps clarification): these locomotives' gearing didn't make them poor runners as they actually ran very smoothly and quietly for the time they were manufactured! Rather, the gearing wasn't robust and many failures have resulted in this model almost never being seen in public until the new release! (I suppose that an engine with gears that universally fail _does _qualify as a poor runner...)


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Steve could I trouble you for a picture of the loco in front of a LGB/Bachmann coach? Thanks


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Have to agree with Steve S regarding the running qualities of the old Baldwin 2-4-2T model. I too have an original #3, I find it runs really smoothly, with just a slight growl. I have an ESU LokPilot DCC decoder in mine, in slow speed "shunting gear" mode it creeps beautifully. I do have to clean the wheels more often than other locos, they do seem to pick up the crud quite quickly. Yep, still got the "Spectrum" box for mine too!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

The old editions of Bachmann Lyn and Balswin # 3 came with very rough diecast wheels, which seem to assemble dirt very fast. 
As far as I know, the new edition has steel wheels and of course, a new drive concept. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a new Bachmann 2-4-2T in front of a LGB combine , hope this reference helps you decide , it is a beautiful locomotive .


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe this is a better pic of the Bachmann 2-4-2T and LGB combine .


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photo Dennis. .....Todd


----------

